# Age to stop breeding Nigerian Dwarfs



## Lolaate

Hi-
I have the opportunity to add to my small herd. The Nigerians are registered, but 2 of the 5 are 10 years old....just wondering how many more years they could be bred for and if it is worth the money?
Thanks!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Depends on the doe. If they're from lines with good conformation and parasite resistance, you could breed for several years longer.


----------



## MoonShadow

For me, 8-10yrs would be retirement age.
If they are REALLY nice and worth it, you could probably get 2-3 (give or take) more kiddings out of them, but I wouldn't expect to get years worth of kiddings. It really depends on the doe and her health.


----------



## mariella

Do you have a picture of said goats?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

I would not buy a 10 year old goat
Why are they selling them ?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

I would not buy a 10 year old goat
Why are they selling them ?


----------



## margaret

They can certainly be bred past 10 years old, I have an 11 y/o doe that's still going strong. It does depend on the individual goat, genetics, conformation, etc.
That said, I certainly wouldn't purchase a 10 year old goat. Too many risks involved, and you really don't know how many more years you would get of it(maybe 1-3 of breeding)


----------

